# What are the best job boards in South Africa?



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Hi,

I want to know what are the best job boards to find chemical engineering, process engineering jobs and other related disciplines in South Africa or any other african country.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Oyibopeppeh (Sep 8, 2010)

Rigzone, OilandGasJobSearch, Pnet, LinkedIn


----------



## Jorge85 (Jul 15, 2015)

Oyibopeppeh said:


> Rigzone, OilandGasJobSearch, Pnet, LinkedIn


Thank you for your information, I will have a look at those job boards. How good is an european Master's Degree in Africa? I may enroll in a Master's Degree program soon.


----------

